# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Comic Creators' Choice: Jeff Lemire Recommends...

## CBR News

In the debut of a new feature where top comic creators recommend books, CSBG asked Jeff Lemire for his choice -- and he picked an Eisner Award-winner.


_Full article here._

----------

